# Any woodworkers also work with metal and have something to protect their workbench?



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Currently my "workbench" is either my table saw or a Craftsman workbench that has the MDF wrapped in galvanized sheet for the top. This works great when I am soldering, doing light/small welding etc. However, I am starting my actual Nicholson style woodworking bench and its going to replace this metal topped bench. Now obviously I won't want to weld, blowtorch etc on it so wondering if anyone else that dabbles in metalwork has something to protect their top? I am thinking some kind of sheet metal that maybe clamps into the face vise? And what thickness have you found works to protect the wood from high heat?

Thanks in advance
Steve


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a really rough bench made out out 2X4 screwed together and I weld on that, I also do things like change the lawnmower blades and rough carpentry tasks (like I just screw stuff to it instead of clamps). But I have a separate bench for fine woodworking, I have never been able to come up with a solution for this other than 2 tables. Im sure there is something you could do but I dont think its worth it.

One thing I will do when welding is prop my object up on other pieces of scrap metal or scrap wood so it wont burn the table, this usually is a necessity anyways to get what you want welded square.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I have a really rough bench made out out 2X4 screwed together and I weld on that, I also do things like change the lawnmower blades and rough carpentry tasks (like I just screw stuff to it instead of clamps). But I have a separate bench for fine woodworking, I have never been able to come up with a solution for this other than 2 tables. Im sure there is something you could do but I dont think its worth it.
> 
> One thing I will do when welding is prop my object up on other pieces of scrap metal or scrap wood so it wont burn the table, this usually is a necessity anyways to get what you want welded square.
> 
> - squazo


I hear ya. My wife gets on my case about taking up too much garage space, even if my router table is out too long( i usually break it down and store it when not in "use"). Was thinking of trying to make a sort of metal working "moxon" vise. Like a sheet of steel with some angle iron runners and perhaps a lightwight metal vise. Just seeing if anyone has come up woth something. Still won't help with longer pieces like this 7' tall etagere bookcase i'll be welding up soon. I'll be righing that up pn the floor to weld.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I probably should. I do a lot of filing at the bench along with pulling motors and piece of equipment apart. . For a long session I'll tape some kraft paper down. Most times I don't. I usually just brush it off and clean it with a rag and MS. Haven't had any issues yet.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

My go to rule is no welding on the workbench 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

Not sure if this is a workable option… keep the metal wrapped top from your Craftsman bench and clamp it to the top of your new 'woodworking bench' when you plan to so metal work. Store it out of the way when you are woodworking.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Not sure if this is a workable option… keep the metal wrapped top from your Craftsman bench and clamp it to the top of your new woodworking bench when you plan to so metal work. Store it out of the way when you are woodworking.
> 
> - cracknpop


That was kind of what i was thinking, but hoping to get some money on Craigslist for this old bench. I suppose i could replace the top with a piece of mdf though, that might work. Thanks!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

I throw a piece of MDF on top of my workbench when I'm going to set the lawnmower up there to pull the blade or change the oil or something. It's big enough to hang over the front of the bench and face vise. When I'm not using it, it sits against the wall in front of my truck and serves as my "if you hit this, you pulled in too far, Dummy!" indicator.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I have separate benches for woodworking,metalworking and mechanic work. The welding table and mechanic bench are also kept in what was the shop portion of the garage. Now the garage portion is the wood shop and the shop portion is the dirty section. My woodworking bench is covered in tools and what not so if that counts as protection then it's heavily protected.


----------

